# New Florida 2013 Retail Food Code



## jarjarchef (Jan 29, 2013)

So with the new year Florida has finally adapted a modified 2009 FDA Food Code......

We were walked the other day by our State Inspector and he pointed out a few changes and I figured I would share the ones that stood out for me......before I start please remember that what is followed where you live may vary from state to county and even city codes. This is what I have to follow where I live and work.......

The link he gave us to use is this.....

http://www.fda.gov/food/foodsafety/retailfoodprotection/foodcode/foodcode2009/default.htm

Food Allergy awareness (2-102.11 and 2-103.11)
Leafy Greens and tomatoes are now concidered potentially hazardous in some situations (1-201.10)
For catering/banquents they now have a definition of and the requirements of marking raw animal products for later cooking. This is called non-continuous cooking. (3-401.14)
New acceptable ranges for chlorine sanitizer solutions (4-501.114)
Cooling of foods that are above 135F. You now have 6hrs total time, not the 2hr then 4hr tier system. The clock also starts when the food is at 135F. (3-501.14)
So yea it is now as clear as mud for us too.......thankfully we have a Team of people that will help us wade through this......he did say if we had any questions to contact our local District Office.....you can locate yours at........

http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/hr/contact.html


----------



## dward51 (Jan 29, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Leafy Greens and tomatoes are now concidered potentially hazardous in some situations (1-201.10)


Shhhh.... don't tell the EPA.  They will start making us pay hazardous waste disposal fees for our kitchen garbage.  Next they will declare my compost pile a superfund site if they find out there might be lettuce and tomato scraps in there.

Ok, that little bit of levity aside, can you elaborate on that section or is that some of the mud you were referring to?


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 30, 2013)

dward51 said:


> Shhhh.... don't tell the EPA.  They will start making us pay hazardous waste disposal fees for our kitchen garbage.  Next they will declare my compost pile a superfund site if they find out there might be lettuce and tomato scraps in there.
> 
> Ok, that little bit of levity aside, can you elaborate on that section or is that some of the mud you were referring to?


Yes a big part of the "mud" I was refering too. From what I have gotten so far it is has to deal with how it is handled and the Ph levels.....I will hopefully have more later today...


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 30, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Leafy Greens and tomatoes are now concidered potentially hazardous in some situations (1-201.10)


Suppose it has anything to do with this article I just saw

http://shopping.yahoo.com/news/study-says-leafy-greens-top-food-poisoning-source-150043222.html


----------



## linguica (Jan 30, 2013)

In California, the problem is mostly with leafy greens and strawberries and melons, (that are eaten raw). When animal ranches have water run off to the farm fields is the base of the problem. Bottom line....wash your produce without fail. Even the bag of spinach from Wally World that says "triple washed" right on the package.   A product that shows promise as an anti-bacterial is UN-activated  Ozine.

http://www.shagbarkbantams.com/oxine.htm


----------



## sound1 (Jan 30, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Suppose it has anything to do with this article I just saw
> 
> http://shopping.yahoo.com/news/study-says-leafy-greens-top-food-poisoning-source-150043222.html


Just watched this on the news. 

Jarjar, Trying to comply with all the regulations has always been a moving target and the "mud" factor seems to be built in to the process. An inspector told me once that you will never get a perfect score. What one inspector requires you to do, the next will gig you for doing it. "Each inspector interprets the regulations differently" is what they tell us. Frustrating....Just put on the tall boots and wade through the mud. About all you can do.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 31, 2013)

Got a bit more info on the leafy greens and tomatoes area....

We have all seen and heard of the recalls over the past few years for things like spinach, romaine and some tomatoes....I have herd of cases of salmonella and melons.....

So whole uncut greens and tomatoes are handled as you would now. Wash thoroughly and store properly...

Now where the change comes in is when you prep or process them. Once you have cut them you have 4 hrs to get them below 40 degrees.... basically it is the same concept as the 40-140 in <4hrs with injected meats. By cutting them you have possibly introduced bacteria to the inside and now the food needs to be considered as potentially hazardous and handled as such.

I am looking more into where Florida Health Department stands on commercial smoking and what temps need to be followed..... at this time a great guideline to follow is the 40-140 in <4hrs.....


----------

